# moving to dubai in jan



## kirsty (Oct 10, 2008)

hi my name is kirsty and i am moving to dubai in january and would love to try and get to know a few people before i go, i shall be working as a nanny, hope to hear from anyone


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Kirsty. Keep an eye out for the forum night out, they tend to have a regular night at Barasti. I'm moving in December and looking forward to meeting the very helpful guys on the site!

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

hey Kirsty. Just keep posting on the forum and make a few friends here, and you'll be set. As said by Flyingdodo, the night outs are a very good way to meet lots of interesting people.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

the nights out a good, you even learn that someone with the name bubbles is actually a guy! haha ;-)

seriously, just message anyone on here... any questions just ask.

nanny hey... how many kids!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Kirsty

Very warm welcome to the site. Where are you from and what are your interests?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

hey bubbly bubbles, how do you get your picture up...


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Click on your name above your pm box > customize profile > edit avatar. Make sure your image is at max 100x100 pixels.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

your not a bad lad, despite what they say ;-)


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

LOL! thank you. Now I can sleep easy again.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

you need to get your hair cut for that ;-) hehe


----------



## kirsty (Oct 10, 2008)

bubbles said:


> hey Kirsty. Just keep posting on the forum and make a few friends here, and you'll be set. As said by Flyingdodo, the night outs are a very good way to meet lots of interesting people.


Thankyou so much for sending a reply, what area do you live in and have you been out there for long?
hope you are well.


----------



## kirsty (Oct 10, 2008)

thank you all for sending a reply that was very good of yourselfs, would also like to meet other nannys or mums, dont ask for much!!!!


----------



## kirsty (Oct 10, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Hi Kirsty
> 
> Very warm welcome to the site. Where are you from and what are your interests?


hi thank you for your reply.
i am from scotland, but have been in london for over three years and now moving to dubai in january, were do live at present?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

kirsty said:


> Thankyou so much for sending a reply, what area do you live in and have you been out there for long?
> hope you are well.


I live in Jebel Ali. Basically the one end of Dubai. Have been here for almost 5 months, but it feels like an eternity now.  Lots of little obstacles to overcome.


----------

